# corn and rat snake



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

thinking of breeding these together, any idea what i would get, cheers jim.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been done lots of times. Result: hybrids that would be overpriced at two cents (USA money).


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

james boa said:


> thinking of breeding these together, any idea what i would get, cheers jim.
> image


 An ugly cornsnake:lol2: They are so closely related it would not produce anything interesting, if you want to do it fair play but you will probably get stuck with a lot of hatchlings and be out of pocket.


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

paulh said:


> It's been done lots of times. Result: hybrids that would be overpriced at two cents (USA money).





Jczreptiles said:


> An ugly cornsnake:lol2: They are so closely related it would not produce anything interesting, if you want to do it fair play but you will probably get stuck with a lot of hatchlings and be out of pocket.


 cheers for your help.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Something like this, most likely:









The above snake appears to be at least part obsoleta and part corn.

There are photos of known Black Ratsnake X Cornsnake crosses on an American corn forum called "Beasts".


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Something like this, most likely:
> 
> image
> The above snake appears to be at least part obsoleta and part corn.
> ...


 thanks very much i've been trying to find pictures for hours:2thumb:


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*ratsnake*

that is a very nice black rat, to cross it to a corn seems like a real waste of a lovely snake.
why not find another black rat?
pure corns haven't been selling well lately, black rat crosses could be very hard to shift.


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

vipera said:


> that is a very nice black rat, to cross it to a corn seems like a real waste of a lovely snake.
> why not find another black rat?
> pure corns haven't been selling well lately, black rat crosses could be very hard to shift.


i would but they have been together for 8 years i don't know if i want to separate them and i don't know of any rat snakes for sale.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

vipera said:


> pure corns haven't been selling well lately, black rat crosses could be very hard to shift.


No kidding... the boy I posted the photo of, I'd very much LIKE to sell him, and TBH I'd like to sell him quickly... but I don't see that happening.


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

i want to do the same with my normal corn and my everglades ratsnake but how would you go about breeding them do you put them in with each other and leave them or is it more complex than that ???


----------



## james boa (Jan 24, 2009)

reptilesruel!!! said:


> i want to do the same with my normal corn and my everglades ratsnake but how would you go about breeding them do you put them in with each other and leave them or is it more complex than that ???


 well my two have been together for 8 years when they were with the last owner and he said they mate every year.: victory:


----------

